# Help, short calls, lost insurance, repetitive cycle. HELP



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Construction work is tough.... it's often feast or famine.

If he gets training in a specialty niche he ought to have better luck being more steadily employed. Your local's training program probably can help guide you in the right direction.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

It's a bummer, but unfortunately LA is a crappy place to be if you are a local member. I don't live in LA but have friends and family members who have worked and lived in LA. You cant entirely blame the economy. There is work in Los Angeles County. The problem your husband faces is that 11 doesn't own it. Everything was done by 11 for decades. It all started going down hill around 93-94 when the largest signatory contractor pulled out of the local. They figured out how to efficiently outbid the other large contractors to secure the work. Then the local management closed the front door and opened up the back door allowing anyone in, just to obtain dues. Their number one goal was to be the largest local west of the Mississippi. 

The problem is, there is now around 1000 on the books, 500 who dropped off the books and are doing something else, and I wouldn't be surprised if there is another 1000 sitting at home waiting for something from the contractor they are currently employed for. 

Once they lost the commercial/industrial/manufacturing/retail work, they focused on bond funded jobs. Those are PW and once again the non-union capitalized and are now the primary contractors on those jobs. Pretty much all LA has left is PLA projects. That basically means the local is on their knees promising campaign money for exclusive contracts.

In your case it's sad. A member of local 11 pays approximately $7.75 per hour for medical and when you need it, it's nowhere to be found. 

Not to be an asshole in this case (I am one, BTW), but reading your post, it sounds like your husband is kinda of flaky. If you were my daughter, I think I might try to convince you to pack your bags and move on. Hopefully, there are no kids involved here. Is there any medical insurance possibilities at your place of employment?

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Viccatt2 said:


> Hi,
> I don't know if in the right place. I'm the spouse of a IBEW 11 PERSON.
> I don't live with him right now for he takes care of nothing and acts like a child. I need help. He always has short calls , never misses a day, takes any job and was unemployed for almost 1.5 yrs with short calls in between. I paid Cobra which I can't do anymore because it's full price at 1000 bucks. This does not seem fair, if one plays by the rules, works , never sick, how can they just take away your insurance?? He has 42 left in the bank and went back on another call 1 month ago. Why don't they look at individuals??? This seems unfair for a union. I thought they protect people??? Help!!!!!!


Seems your 'ol man places his loyalty to economocally incorrect factions before being a good provider for the fam Vic

tell him to go out and get a _real _job

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

..........


----------



## 3rdgenwireman (Dec 12, 2010)

The double worm strikes again!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You have issues far greater than this forum is capable of solving for you.


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

Viccatt2 said:


> Hi,
> I don't know if in the right place. I'm the spouse of a IBEW 11 PERSON.
> I don't live with him right now for he takes care of nothing and acts like a child. I need help. He always has short calls , never misses a day, takes any job and was unemployed for almost 1.5 yrs with short calls in between. I paid Cobra which I can't do anymore because it's full price at 1000 bucks. This does not seem fair, if one plays by the rules, works , never sick, how can they just take away your insurance?? He has 42 left in the bank and went back on another call 1 month ago. Why don't they look at individuals??? This seems unfair for a union. I thought they protect people??? Help!!!!!!


The work picture is looking up in other locals but he needs to get out and sign the books in other locals....There have been many good brothers out of work for awhile the past couple of years....Not because of anything except a bad economy....There are some big solar projects starting up as well as already in progress out of local 440 riverside.....What ever you do though, don't listen to the yahoos on here handing out relationship advice like Dr. Phil.....especially C.S.....Christ, he's a wordsmith that can't even spell half of the time....


----------



## ritelec (May 6, 2012)

Help, short calls, lost insurance, repetitive cycle????


Sorry.............join the club.


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

ritelec said:


> join the club.


:no::no::no::no:


----------

